
Vitalik Proposes “Merkel Tree” of Blockchains to Infinately Scale Ethereum [pdf] - mechanikalk
http://plasma.io/plasma.pdf
======
warrenm
Infinitely _

~~~
phorese
... and "Merkle" trees, not "Merkel".

